
New Microsoft Security ‘Nightmare’: Users Warned Your Passwords Are Now at Risk - LinuxBender
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/03/04/microsoft-nightmare-login-hack-this-new-video-shows-how-your-password-can-now-be-stolen/
======
christopherbalz
An oldie but a goodie: [https://labs.detectify.com/2014/12/08/hijacking-of-
abandoned...](https://labs.detectify.com/2014/12/08/hijacking-of-abandoned-
subdomains-part-2/)

